# Such meldung



## Teicher (8. Dez. 2012)

Hallo allen,
Ihr wird denken- der hat 'ne Vogel, aber ich weiss sonst nicht wie ich mir helfen kann.  Durch unsere Forum habe ich vor lange zeit kontact mit Frau Jacqueline Sch. E. aus der Schweiz.  Wir hatten jahre lang E-Mails getauscht miteinander und haben uns recht gut verstanden.  Plötzlich, so um die ecke, mailte mir Jackie, ihr E-mail programm spinnt und das Sie zwar Mails bekam, aber keine senden konnte.  Sie hat's probiert übern Teich forum, aber weil Sie mein "nick name" nicht wüsste, hat Sie leider pech gehabt.  Wenn ich glück hab. lest Sie dieses mitteilung und kann sich dann melden.

Dank allen für eure geduld
Jimmy (Teicher)


----------



## Christine (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Such meldung*

Hallo Jimmy,

hast ne PN!


----------



## Teicher (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Such meldung*

Hüslischnäg, wo bist du Yu- Huu, come out, come out, where ever you are.
Du wirst gesucht, dringend!!!   Auch, Danke an Christine für ihre hilfe.

Jimmy


----------



## Christine (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Such meldung*

Hallo Jimmy,

oder schick Jaqueline doch eine PN - am 2. Dezember war sie hier noch online. Den vollen Namen nehme ich aus Datenschutzgründen jetzt mal raus!


----------

